# random questions: whipping cream, coulis



## fawn (Jan 5, 2007)

Whipping cream
I'll be whipping cream for garnish (rosette) can i just whip it and not stabilize and stay as is for about 2hrs (after piping)

If i have to stabilize it, what should i do? use?


Coulis
A recipe i have calls for boiling strawberry and sugar with water. Should i chop up the strawberry to cook it fasteR? can i mix all ingr (strawberry, sugar, water) overnight in one container before cooking?

How about if with mangoes? can i mix mango slices and sugar overnight in one container before boiling?


----------



## ironchef (Jan 6, 2007)

For the whipping cream, as long as you whip it to stiff peaks it should hold. Two hours should be nothing. 

For the coulis, I would chop the strawberries in half so it would also be easier to blend. Normally a coulis is a puree. If you're not going to puree it then it will be more of a compote. And I would not soak the strawberries overnight. It's only sugar, strawberries, and water. If you're looking for a time saving step then that wouldn't be it. You'd be better off finishing the coulis a day ahead. Same thing with the mangoes.


----------



## fawn (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks so much iron chef, i learned a lot!   Is it possible to overwhip the whipping cream (w/ 36%fat)? if i did overwhipped them, can i just add unwhipped cream? and continue whipping?  I'm planning on whipping 1 cup whipping cream, and if ever i overwhipped it, can i add 1 more cup  (unwhipped)?


----------



## ironchef (Jan 7, 2007)

fawn said:
			
		

> thanks so much iron chef, i learned a lot!  Is it possible to overwhip the whipping cream (w/ 36%fat)? if i did overwhipped them, can i just add unwhipped cream? and continue whipping? I'm planning on whipping 1 cup whipping cream, and if ever i overwhipped it, can i add 1 more cup (unwhipped)?


 
If you overwhip your cream, it will turn into butter. At that point there's nothing you can do to fix it so watch it carefully. It's not something that you can just start and walk away with unless you are familiar with the timing. 

This webpage has everything you'll need to know:

Whipping Cream - Knowledge - Hormel Foods


----------

